# Update error BitDefender



## Gowtham Srini

I found an error when i was updating the bitDefender anti-virus software. It shows that "An error has occurred during update ". What to do with this?


----------



## rbalaji

*Re: Update error*

Try again, perhaps?


----------



## tetonbob

*Re: Update error*

There seems to be a spate of this as posted at the bitdefender forums. A suggested workaround is:



> try updating from one of these alternate sites
> 
> http://update.bitdefender.com
> http://upgrade.bitdefender.com
> http://upgrade1.bitdefender.com
> http://upgrade2.bitdefender.com
> 
> it worked for me, I pasted this one into my "alternate update location site"
> 
> http://upgrade1.bitdefender.com


To change this parameter move into advanced program, click the update button and then click Settings. 

Image from softpedia.com













You can also manually update the definitions

http://www.bitdefender.com/site/view/Desktop-Products-Updates.html



Otherwise, Gowtham Srini, you may want to post at the BitDefender support forums.


----------

